# 'X-Files' creator dishes out (some) info about upcoming movie sequel



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080327/ap_en_tv/people_chris_carter
The new film is due in theaters July 25.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Can't wait for this to come out.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I found a new trailer for the new X-Files movie online a few minutes ago.
It looks like the official title of the film will be : "The X-Files : I Want To Believe"
According to the trailer,it will be in theaters on July 25.
You can see the trailer at the following link. 

http://www.xfiles.com/main.php


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thought I would give this a bump,since it opened in theaters today.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

If youare a fan of the series, ignore the mostly negative reviews. (although both Roger Ebert & Richard Roeper-seperately, of course - both liked it a lot)

A solid "monster of the week" story that also covers the passage of time since the series finale.


----------

